# Smartphones, cellphones on jobsite



## lewis hinkle (Aug 19, 2007)

I disagree with the policy of banning smartphone or cellphones on Union
Jobsites. The contractors will say people are texting, on the phone, sending
pics/****, playing app games etc. Also on some jobsites I was told to leave
phone in car or locker. Well if I fell or got injured and I could not call someone
quickly-the contractor could be sued. The phone is a safety device just like eye protection and hardhats. The contractors should not be the people to say
you cannot have the phone on your body somewhere. Maybe turned off or on silent/vibrate I have no problems with. Other people use their phones for
calculations. Years ago they would not allow calculators on the jobsite-now they do. A cellphone can be a calculator too though.
If you are doing any conduit work have you ever tried multiplying 1 15/16" times the co-secant of 45 degrees(1.41) in your head for example or on paper???

I just tell my boss or supervisor beforehand that I use it for calculations
but I also have a digital level or flashlight if needed and whether I use
a calculator or Master Bender bending calculator is none of his business.
www.masterbender.com

The contractors are too slow in having a phone be used as a tool. Why not
use the phone for productivity?
What do you think???


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I support phone bans. People spend far more time screwing around than using them for productive purposes.

Life used to operate perfectly fine without cell phones. There's no reason someone needs to have their personal phone available every minute of the workday.

-John


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

lewis hinkle said:


> I disagree with the policy of banning smartphone or cellphones on Union
> Jobsites. The contractors will say people are texting, on the phone, sending
> pics/****, playing app games etc. Also on some jobsites I was told to leave
> phone in car or locker. Well if I fell or got injured and I could not call someone
> ...


Another good reason to start your own business...:thumbsup:


----------



## onewirehookup (Apr 21, 2011)

I would be in trouble. Because while looking at prints I found my self reading this post. Dang it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

onewirehookup said:


> I would be in trouble. Because while looking at prints I found my self reading this post. Dang it.


Whoops .:laughing:


----------



## lewis hinkle (Aug 19, 2007)

*good one*



onewirehookup said:


> I would be in trouble. Because while looking at prints I found my self reading this post. Dang it.




Looking at this posting on jobsite -is on the job training!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I keep my phone, off, in my pocket. I turn it on for break and lunch or if I need it throughout the day. 

I see no need for an apprentice to have their phones on them, unless they have kids. Emergencies happen, I'm not going to be some hardass that keeps them away from where their priorities are.

If they don't have kids, it shouldn't be on them but if it is, it's off or in their pocket. If I see it becoming a problem with productivity, it goes in the truck or they go home, as per our company policy.


----------



## Selectric (Aug 18, 2009)

If there is an emergency, say at school with the kids, the school can call the office, the office can call the foreman and the foreman can get the employee. Just like it used to be. No phones on the job, except for the foreman. Which is usually a company phone anyway.


----------



## lewis hinkle (Aug 19, 2007)

*Emergency*

I can see at home emergency and someone needs to be notified.
But I have worked on jobs -often in separate rooms and one
could need assistance for medical reasons this is where a phone
comes in handy. In fact I would call my supervisor first depending
on the severity of the medical condition or injury. Every minute
counts for an emergency and not having a phone available in your pocket
would be not wise and could raise legal issues.:no::no::no:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

We always had our phones on us. Constantly calling each other too


----------



## Nyspark21 (Dec 15, 2011)

Are phones are almost a necessity at work its how we get dispatched from job to job, use for bender apps and calculators for tallying bills. Even searching the web for wiring diagrams.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Selectric said:


> If there is an emergency, say at school with the kids, the school can call the office, the office can call the foreman and the foreman can get the employee. Just like it used to be. No phones on the job, except for the foreman. Which is usually a company phone anyway.


I wasn't around in those days, that mentality predates me. 

My companies policy is personal cell phone use should be kept to an absolute minimum. Talking and texting while driving is against Federal Law in commercial vehicles registered over 10,000 lbs I believe, therefore against company policy. Apprentices are not to have cell phones on them unless they have dependents. 

Those are the rules of the company, those are the rules I'm expected to follow and those are the rules I'm expected to enforce.

If you're found in violation, the first offense gets you time off. The second offense gets you your pink slip.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I recently did some work, where all my prints, and instructions where on my tablet. 

Seeing i only do low volt work, we use phones a lot more. A lot of stuff is new, so we have to google how to wire it properly


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

thegoldenboy said:


> If you're found in violation, the first offense gets you time off. The second offense gets you your pink slip.


:thumbsup: I despise working with guys who are always messing around with their phones. And sadly the company I work for doesn't seem to ever do anything about it. Only excuse is using it for a calculator


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

lewis hinkle said:


> Well if I fell or got injured


That's the main reason we require everyone to have their phone on them.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Problem is most dirt bag contractors want you to carry your personal phone so they can call you on the jobsite.. I'm all for not carrying my own phone.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Many businesses used to have a sign banning handguns inside. Now, that sign generally features handguns, cameras, and cell phones. I did a great deal of work at a military base nearby, and you had to turn in your phone as you were getting processed through the gate.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

i gotta tell you, my old helper, a 20 year old kid was smart enough to never use his phone for personal stuff unless we were on lunch, on break, in the van between jobs.
I told him i dont care if he keeps it short while hes working or if his parents called or text, but he was still really good about it.... Man i miss that kid ..... 
I would say cell phone use totally depends on the individual... some people are responsible enough to keep it short and stay off social sites while in work...
I mean how do you tell a mom or dad you cant have your phone on your body while your working...? its almost silly when you think about it..


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Many businesses used to have a sign banning handguns inside. Now, that sign generally features handguns, cameras, and cell phones. I did a great deal of work at a military base nearby, and you had to turn in your phone as you were getting processed through the gate.


I think everyone should carry.. Old west style.. :thumbsup:


----------



## airfieldsparky (Jun 10, 2011)

My company not only requires me to have a smartphone, but pays for it, and for electrical applications, and I'm only a journeyman not foreman. The only time my phone isn't on me if I am in a government facility that won't allow it. Such as prisons, or classified areas on military bases. I am all for them its great for double checking wire sizing, equipment grounding, and voltage drop on the fly. Great for conduit bending to!


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think that it comes down to personal discipline, work ethic. If you have the cell phone with you, you should be responsible and mature enough use it for only emergencies/calculations.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I too can remember when there were no cell phones at all. Jobs got done. Pipe got bent and calculations were solved without them.
I personally have no issue with phones on the job. If it helps you with stuff great. But most people do nothing but talk and text bs all day long and say nothing.
I think a persons age and maturity play the biggest part. There are some people I would have no issue if they carried 5 phones around. Then there is the one guy that can ruin it for everyone.


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

I know the foreman with a four celphones.

One for a wife.

One for a girlfriend.

One for the business.

And one for the pot dealing side business.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Many businesses used to have a sign banning handguns inside. Now, that sign generally features handguns, cameras, and cell phones. I did a great deal of work at a military base nearby, and you had to turn in your phone as you were getting processed through the gate.


Last time my phone died I specifically got a "dumb phone" for this reason. I have worked on too many plants or government facilities that ban cameras. So mine has no camera, hard to find but I can carry it without fear of getting thrown off the facility and on the rare exception the OL has to get ahold of me, she can.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> I too can remember when there were no cell phones at all. Jobs got done. Pipe got bent and calculations were solved without them.
> I personally have no issue with phones on the job. If it helps you with stuff great. But most people do nothing but talk and text bs all day long and say nothing.
> I think a persons age and maturity play the biggest part. There are some people I would have no issue if they carried 5 phones around. Then there is the one guy that can ruin it for everyone.



true story.

A new guy lands on the job. His first day on the site I notice that he has a cigarette hanging out of his mouth, his tool belt is laying on the floor, and he's texting on his phone.....

So I pull him aside and say, "Look dude, this shop smokes fools for fun, if I was you I would can the phone or at least take it to the ****ter"

He ignores me and goes about his business, next day, again, smoke in his yap trap and tools on the floor, phone firmly in his death grip texting away. Mind you were talking about a 40-something year old last yer apprentice who was done apprentice school in 06' 

Well, he gets smoked on Friday, he gets all pissy and starts telling people off..... What an idiot. :no:


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

Im not giving up my phone and wouldent work for anyone that would require me to. If theirs an issue with a guy wasting company time then they need to deal with him. Not insert a company wide ban on communication. Thats rediculas.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

thegoldenboy said:


> I keep my phone, off, in my pocket. I turn it on for break and lunch or if I need it throughout the day.
> 
> I see no need for an apprentice to have their phones on them, unless they have kids. Emergencies happen, I'm not going to be some hardass that keeps them away from where their priorities are.
> 
> If they don't have kids, it shouldn't be on them but if it is, it's off or in their pocket. If I see it becoming a problem with productivity, it goes in the truck or they go home, as per our company policy.


..cell phone use/possession should not be determined by whether you have kids or not. We are grown men. Set a reasonable company policy, to be followed by all, those who do not comply, handle them individually.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> true story.
> 
> A new guy lands on the job. His first day on the site I notice that he has a cigarette hanging out of his mouth, his tool belt is laying on the floor, and he's texting on his phone.....
> 
> ...



....did he text it or say it face to face :laughing::laughing::jester:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't have a problem with the guys packing a phone, I do have a problem if they are on the phone instead of working. 

I had a problem with one kid, always on the GD phone. I told him a couple times about it and I might as well have been talking to the wall. 

I finally got fed up and told him to go put his phone in his car. He got all pissy with me about it so I told him to just take his tools with him and call the office. 

After about three days off I never had a problem with him and the phone again. 
Too bad you can't fix dumb that easy.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> ...I had a problem with one kid, always on the GD phone. I told him a couple times about it and I might as well have been talking to the wall....


 That's my problem with it. I don't have an issue with someone carrying there phone for emergencies. But I have zero patients for people who can't seem to grasp they are being paid to work, not to talk on their phone.

I've seen a guy stop a major wire pull to answer a personal call and shoot the breeze. That doesn't fly even once.

-John


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The primary use of my cellphone is listening to my many podcasts all day long while working. I use a set of headphones and a transmitter device plugged into the phone that resembles the little credit card reader from Square.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Lewis, a cell phone is the least of your problems.You've worked for me a few years back.Focus on improving your productivity,and don't worry one bit about being hurt without having a nearby cell phone.Did each person hurt on the job in times past die,because they had no mobile device?The topic is a non-starter.All the cool apps won't make you a more valuable employee, working more productively will.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think it's fair for people with families to get to have their phone on them while people like me with no-one to support can't. It's bad enough that smokers get to take smoke breaks on the balcony while non-smokers like me can't.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

360max said:


> ..cell phone use/possession should not be determined by whether you have kids or not. We are grown men. Set a reasonable company policy, to be followed by all, those who do not comply, handle them individually.


It isn't my company, therefore not my policy.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm planning on NOT carrying my personal phone at a new job I"m starting next week. Enough of me paying for the company to be able to call me at work. If they want me to have a phone they can get me one.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

The company supplies all techs a cell phone. It is the only means of precalling a customer to let them know you are on your way. If the customer says you did not precall, the company will check your phone records. Failure to precall leads to disipline. My personal cell phone never leaves my personal truck.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Ty Wrapp said:


> The company supplies all techs a cell phone. It is the only means of precalling a customer to let them know you are on your way. If the customer says you did not precall, the company will check your phone records. Failure to precall leads to disipline. My personal cell phone never leaves my personal truck.


That is how it should be.


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

thegoldenboy said:


> I keep my phone, off, in my pocket. I turn it on for break and lunch or if I need it throughout the day.
> 
> I see *no need for an apprentice* to have their phones on them, unless they have kids. Emergencies happen, I'm not going to be some hardass that keeps them away from where their priorities are.
> 
> If they don't have kids, it shouldn't be on them but if it is, it's off or in their pocket. If I see it becoming a problem with productivity, it goes in the truck or they go home, as per our company policy.


Why can't an apprentice have one and just a plain old journeyman can? 

I'm a second year apprentice and carry my phone daily, to the point where the company I work for is paying a portion of my phone bill because I use it for work. The boss loves it when I can just take a picture of a piece of equipment or a lamicoid and email it to him. They also want me to have it to contact and be contacted by the shop, customers, suppliers etc when I running my own jobs.

As for using it for personal calls and texting, they generally don't mind as long as I'm doing it during a slow time on the job. Getting material from the truck, waiting between wire pulls etc. But of course I only have 2 bosses who are in the shop 98% of the time so the rest of the guys can't really say sh!t to me.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

jordan_paul said:


> Why can't an apprentice have one and just a plain old journeyman can?
> 
> I'm a second year apprentice and carry my phone daily, to the point where the company I work for is paying a portion of my phone bill because I use it for work. The boss loves it when I can just take a picture of a piece of equipment or a lamicoid and email it to him. They also want me to have it to contact and be contacted by the shop, customers, suppliers etc when I running my own jobs.
> 
> As for using it for personal calls and texting, they generally don't mind as long as I'm doing it during a slow time on the job. Getting material from the truck, waiting between wire pulls etc. But of course I only have 2 bosses who are in the shop 98% of the time so the rest of the guys can't really say sh!t to me.


You are not the average apprentice then.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

All my employees carry a company cell phone, several have company supplied smart phones. They can use these for work and non-work related calls. But if the bills show an large number of non-work related calls during normal hours they get a meeting with me.

I had one guy averaging 1-1/2 hours a day of non-work related calls.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

These pics saved my company a ton of money. The cables in this pipe wouldn't go so we chipped it out to re-feed it. Not only do I know where the pipe in (400mm from the wall), I know where those black stress cables are. Break one of those and it's a ton of money to fix.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

jordan_paul said:


> Why can't an apprentice have one and just a plain old journeyman can?


Because the Journeyman is in charge of the apprentice. I would imagine it's the same in Cananada. It isn't the apprentices responsibility to relay information to the office personnel. The company that I work for may be structured differently than yours, but our chain of command is: 

*Estimator > Project Manager > Scheduler > Journeymen > Apprentice.*

If something comes up it goes in a slightly reversed order:

*Apprentice > Journeyman > Project Manager.
*
Depending how big the issue it is, it can go one of two ways:

*Journeyman > Project Manager > Scheduler > Journeyman.
*
or 

*Journeyman > Scheduler.*

We're also responsible for ordering material for the next days worth of work, or if it's a one day gig, anything additional that was unforeseen that is not in stock on our service trucks. So it would go:
*
Journeyman > Purchasing Agent.*

As for scheduling for the next day, it goes:

*Scheduler > Journeyman > Apprentice*.

So like I said, it may be different than what you're accustomed to, but that's how we operate. Everything flows uphill and downhill respectively.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> Because the Journeyman is in charge of the apprentice. I would imagine it's the same in Cananada. It isn't the apprentices responsibility to relay information to the office personnel. The company that I work for may be structured differently than yours, but our chain of command is:
> 
> *Estimator > Project Manager > Scheduler > Journeymen > Apprentice.*
> 
> ...










Yup! Things are weird, up here in CANANADA. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Yup! Things are weird, up here in CANANADA. :laughing::laughing:


Haha, that was deliberate. :laughing:

I know how to spell Canuckistan...

C eh N eh D eh.

:thumbup:


----------



## PaulMc (Mar 3, 2012)

(sigh) Sometimes I wish all cellphones would go up in smoke. I use mine very little, and seldom at work. The exception is the company one I carry so I can be reached in emergencies. Even that one only gets used about twice per month on average. Among other duties I teach first aid and CPR to employees. It's a pain to see almost half a class texting away while watching a video. The good thing about the recent classes is there are a lot of "practice while watching" segments and the phones have to be ignored during those.


----------

